# Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Undead (2009)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, well - it must be vampire-themed Monday here on HF! 

Indican Films has acquired the rights to indie vampire comedy "Rosencrantz and Guildenstern Are Undead." From the Variety article:

_"Rosencrantz," an adaptation of the Tom Stoppard play by director Jordan Galland, debuted at last year's Slamdance Film Festival and was an official selection at the AFI Dallas and Hollywood festivals. Mike Landry of C Plus Pictures produced._

A release is set for April 16, 2010.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR11...query=Rosencrantz+and+Guildenstern+are+Undead

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1122775/


----------

